# awards i won for largemouth bass mount



## john.lee (Jun 19, 2009)

At the 2009 GTA convention and competion i won first place, best of category, lifetone paint award and McKenzie best fish award with this fish.  I made a cast of the fish and mounted it jumping out of the water catching a dragonfly in its mouth....


----------



## stefan carter (Jun 19, 2009)

wish my taxerdermist would mount mine cool like that


----------



## john.lee (Jun 19, 2009)

stefan carter said:


> wish my taxerdermist would mount mine cool like that



Bring it back and i will do anything you want done to it........


----------



## droptine06 (Jun 19, 2009)

that's awesome John, great job!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice work, looks very realistic!


----------



## WSB (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks great! Congrats.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 19, 2009)

Man, that looks great! When I get that 10lber Im looking you up


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2009)

Great job! Want to paint my truck?


----------



## nx95240 (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW . looks great


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 6, 2009)

Good looking fish and base work as well.....pm sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome mount, and some of the most realistic color I've seen done on a fish mount.


----------



## mikelogg (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## john.lee (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  I have a lot of hours in this mount.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 9, 2009)

That is the most realistic looking mount I've ever seen.

Awesome!


----------



## Trizey (Jul 9, 2009)

I really like the fact that the bass doesn't have his mouth open, very realistic.

Let's see some others.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Trizey said:


> I really like the fact that the bass doesn't have his mouth open, very realistic.
> 
> Let's see some others.



X2

It makes it look more lifelike


----------



## john.lee (Jul 9, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Let's see some others.



I have some more threads with a bass on a piece of driftwood with lily pads and another one with 2 redbreast


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Very good work. Congrats!


----------



## butter bass (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats, I know you must be proud!!


----------



## john.lee (Jul 24, 2009)

butter bass said:


> congrats, I know you must be proud!!


Well I usually don't have much to brag about but I am very proud of this mount.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 24, 2009)

*Mount!*

Art bringing back life!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------

